# Quick ?



## Mantisking (Feb 25, 2008)

This may sound dumb But am really new to Mantises, ummm Can you feed Mantises black ants? The mantises I have are still little ones =D. Please let me no just real curious I feed my Mantises Fruit Flys but just always wanted to no this thanks


----------



## blitzmantis (Feb 25, 2008)

From what I've learnt about feeding mantids ants, you should only feed it one at a time as they could possibly swarm and kill your mantids...


----------



## king_frog (Feb 25, 2008)

I presume the toxins in ants can be harmful. So it's best to stick to other foods. ( NOT ANTS :lol: )


----------



## Mantida (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't feed your mantis ants.

I had a chinese nymph that caught a straggler ant one time when I put the nymph out on the countertop. I made it let go of the ant, but the damage was done - the nymph smelled weird and kept grooming, and died a few hours later.

There are toxic ants and non-toxic ones, but it's hard to tell the difference. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 25, 2008)

I've seen wild nymphs eating ants before, so it probably depends on the species. Best not to risk it unless you are extremely desperate.


----------

